# Furtwangler,documentary on YouTube



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

This is a fairly new (Jan. 2017) doc. on Furtwangler.





A bit less than an hour long, it is fairly comprehensive.
The doc. does, unfortunately, neglect what I feel was Furtwangler's greatest contribution: his own compositions.
His piano conc. remains one of my favorite PC's of all time.


----------

